
What's CoreOS? An existential threat to Linux vendors – InfoWorld - neilellis
http://www.infoworld.com/article/2692889/open-source-software/coreos-an-existential-threat-to-linux-vendors.html
======
rpledge
Not sure I want to develop on an OS that automatically applies updates -
keeping a stable environment is important. I would fear that some dependency
could change and break what I'm working on without notice.

~~~
marceldegraaf
CoreOS offers three channels: alpha, beta, and stable. The idea is that when
you deploy a CoreOS cluster, you run mostly stable instances but mix in some
alpha/beta instances as well. Automated updates always propagate from alpha to
beta to stable, so if an auto-update would break your application(s) you would
notice this on an alpha instance before it would hit your stable instances.

